# Sexing Cherries and breeding



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

So I have Cherries in my 10g and love them to death. If I had the room they would have thier won tank and go crazy, but i don't so yeah. any who I know the general term where solid red are female and red speckles are males. Well I have everything in between as well. The only other way is if they have a "Belly" below them and if they carry eggs. so can someone help me out here.

Also on them breeding. I started with like 8 and now have upwords of 20+. I have never seen a female with eggs and I have been looking, and when I last did a water change I saw a buch of babies still clear about the size of a needle head. so is the gestation persiod just short or do they hide. I am a little lost here.

thanks


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

They usually carry the eggs for a couple weeks but it depends on water temp (higher temp means shorter time)

The easiest way to tell if they are females is by the saddle behind the head. In cherries the saddle should be yellow. The saddle are the developing eggs. The females also get larger, and are generally more red.


----------



## hsd (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm some of the male cherry shrimp I got don't even have any trace of red in them. They look more greenish. The females you can usually see a yellowish saddle or eggs. I think they carry eggs for about 3 weeks or so? The baby shrimp hide out a fair bit, if the lights have been off for a while, if you flick them on sometimes you can spot them running off. They will hide a fair bit if they don't have their own tank.


----------

